# Autism Awareness Fishing Tournament



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Is there anyone who would be interested in competing in a crappie tournament @ Alum Creek next spring to help support autism awareness? I talked to Shakedown about the idea and he gave me permission to post about it on here. I have some great idea's just need to get some more people on board with the idea before we commit to doing this.

I haven't figured out any of the details like a date yet just sometime next spring. I have some resources at Autism Speaks, The Make It Fit Foundation, Cookies for Ipads and a few more companies that I know would be interested in this event. I would like to see us donate some of the entry money to a major player in autism research. It would be great if we could donate 100% of the entry fees to the charity and give out donated prizes instead of cash to the winners.

Autism effects 1 in 88 children born today! These are amazing intelligent kids who have a hard time communicating and expressing feelings. If you would like more info about autism please feel free to pm me or check out http://www.autismspeaks.org.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

SlabSlayR said:


> Is there anyone who would be interested in competing in a crappie tournament @ Alum Creek next spring to help support autism awareness? I talked to Shakedown about the idea and he gave me permission to post about it on here. I have some great idea's just need to get some more people on board with the idea before we commit to doing this.
> 
> I haven't figured out any of the details like a date yet just sometime next spring. I have some resources at Autism Speaks, The Make It Fit Foundation, Cookies for Ipads and a few more companies that I know would be interested in this event. I would like to see us donate some of the entry money to a major player in autism research. It would be great if we could donate 100% of the entry fees to the charity and give out donated prizes instead of cash to the winners.
> 
> Autism effects 1 in 88 children born today! These are amazing intelligent kids who have a hard time communicating and expressing feelings. If you would like more info about autism please feel free to pm me or check out http://www.autismspeaks.org.


If date is ok I would be interested.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

I would be in. Never fished that lake but would for this event. I have a 11 yr old son with autism. This is a wonderful idea. If any help us needed contact me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Fishing for a good cause its the best type of fishing there is, I'de be in.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Do it on a Saturday and I'm def there. Even if I'm not there for fishing I'd love to just volunteer and help out with the tournament. That is definitely a cause I can donate time to. Well done fellas.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife is an admin at the OSU Nisonger Center (they run all the Autism research at Ohio State) and there's a good shot they would offer support of an event like this as well.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

The tournament will defiantly be on a Saturday. I will take any help I can get to make this happen! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I still have to get ahold of Kim @ Autism Speaks and a few others yet, but so far everything is looking good!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I can't think of a better cause to fish in my first tourney!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Josh24 (Jun 18, 2011)

ya im in i can talk with my wife see if she can help too


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd be in. My son is 6 and has autism. My wife also has some pretty good contacts. Might be able to get her in on this. I could possibly get a couple teams in on this too.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Watch the date so it does not fall on a Buckeye Crappie Challenge tourney date and we should be able to get a very good turnout. I can help with anything.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I would like to meet some of the other parents on here that have children with Autism. Maybe we can find some place to meet each other and sit and talk.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

SlabSlayR said:


> I would like to meet some of the other parents on here that have children with Autism. Maybe we can find some place to meet each other and sit and talk.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Great idea. As a parent of a 11 yr old son with Autism I could really appreciate that. Been through a great deal. The ups and downs fill my heart with so much and it can break at the same time. I consider our family lucky to have such a wonderful son. I am so proud of my son in many ways but when he prays every night at the end it is always Dear Lord Please Heal Me Of Autism AMen. That is just something that makes me feel proud. Well I will stop rambling but this all sounds great. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

We also have some contacts that might give some help. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Alright I just got the Facebook page up for "Reeling 4 A Cure For Autism" please excuse the mess on the page it's a work in progress. Please like us.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HookedonBass (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm in and will be willing to help out with whatever is needed. I have an older son who is autistic (in his 20's now) and like the idea of meeting other parents from this site.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

HookedonBass said:


> I'm in and will be willing to help out with whatever is needed. I have an older son who is autistic (in his 20's now) and like the idea of meeting other parents from this site.


Thanks HookedonBass! I'm sure I'll need as much help as I can get getting this off the ground and becoming a yearly event.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Please come check us out on Facebook!

Reeling 4 A Cure For Autism

Let's try to get 100 likes by this time next Sunday!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Is this tourney for this year or next?


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

slowtroller said:


> Is this tourney for this year or next?


This is going to be in the spring of 2014. There is just way too much planning to do to have this tournament this spring. Also the ODNR permit had to be in by Feb. 1st.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

This tournament is a bit south of me. But the best of luck to you. A great cause and keep it posted if you do something here up north. 
Scott


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm also working on a Sept 2014 walleye tournament out of Catawba. If interested let me know.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

